# Archiving entire threads to disk?



## JLanguage

Is it possible, rather than downloading a thread page by page? 

Thanks,
-Jonathan.


----------



## Jana337

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Is it possible, rather than downloading a thread page by page?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jonathan.



Yes, Jonathan - here is our archive. But you will inevitably lose formatting, quotes and suchlike.
Alternatively, you can change the settings in the user control panel. In the new vBulletin, you can visualize up to 100 posts on one page which should be sufficient for a vast majority of threads. I have stored a couple of threads online - formatting hasn't disappeared.

Hope this helps.

Jana


----------



## nycphotography

Interestingly, I was viewing the archive...

At the end of the index, there was a PDA link on the top left.  I clicked it, but nothing seemed to happen...

Except now I notice the threads are sorted differently, and are a larger font.... and there is no link to unset whatever setting I managed to set.

So I think vBullitin needs to add a link to go back to "regular" mode, whatever that may be.


----------



## Jana337

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Interestingly, I was viewing the archive...
> 
> At the end of the index, there was a PDA link on the top left.  I clicked it, but nothing seemed to happen...
> 
> Except now I notice the threads are sorted differently, and are a larger font.... and there is no link to unset whatever setting I managed to set.
> 
> So I think vBullitin needs to add a link to go back to "regular" mode, whatever that may be.


I have no clue about the PDA thingy. Like you, I cannot go back.

But I do not seem to observe a different order of threads after clicking on PDA. Generally, in our archives they are sorted according to the date they were opened. I am sure it was the case before I clicked on PDA.

About going back to regular mode: Scroll up and click on the link on the second line (the name of the thread). It takes you back to the forums.

Jana


----------



## nycphotography

Before I clicked the PDA link, the latest thread was last on the last page.  after clicking it, it's first on the first page.


----------



## mkellogg

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Before I clicked the PDA link, the latest thread was last on the last page. after clicking it, it's first on the first page.


 
Is that what it does!?  I think some of you now have a better understanding of it than I do.  Sorry I can't come up with a better answer.

Mike


----------



## nycphotography

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Is that what it does!? I think some of you now have a better understanding of it than I do. Sorry I can't come up with a better answer.
> 
> Mike


 
Yah, but how do we UNclick it???? ;-)


----------



## Jana337

Yes, I confirm - PDA changes the ordering of threads from ascending to descending (I hadn't noticed before, I just knew that the choice of date of opening as a criterium was preserved).<
Nycphotography, why would you want to unclick it? I think having new threads on the first page is more practical than the other way round. But if you insist, you can delete the Wordreference cookies. I did, and the PDA link appeared again. 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana, I think by "unclick" Nyc means clicking it to go back to the original order.  Sounds to me like a much more practical method than deleting cookies.


----------

